# allison md3060 push button box will not light up



## divinedave (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey there
 I have a 93 vectra with a cummings and I got a "do not shift" indicator light pulled over and now the PB station has no ilndication is there anywhere I can get a wireing diagram or better yet a scematic for this thing :dead: 
please help
Desperate 
Dave


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: allison md3060 push button box will not light up

Welcome to the forum Dave.  Sorry cannot help you, but where are you from?


----------



## dbarton291 (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: allison md3060 push button box will not light up

You can order an Allison Troubleshooting manual from www.allisontransmission.com, or use the service finder on their website to find a local dealer that can order one for you.  That will get you the basic Allison wiring information and schematics which might be a big help, but it won't tell you the specific wiring schematic for your vehicle.  The vehicle specific wiring information needs to come from the OEM.  The Vectra is a Winnebago, isn't it?


----------



## Allison Expert (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: allison md3060 push button box will not light up

I am to assume this is WTECII which means your shift pad has a two digit display.  When you get a schematic, you will want to check wires 136A, 136C, and 143A, 143C.  These are your power and ground wires to the shift pad.  If those both check out ok, than I would double check all connections at the ECU and at the shift pad.  As db said, you will also need to get the wiring schematic from Winnebago to find out where the VIM (vehicle interface module) is located.  Those usually have a fuse inside, that could have blown.  I would start with those things, and see what you come up with, if you already havn't gotten it fixed.....


----------

